# Replacing vent hood with over the range microwave



## gtothek

HI all,

I'm planning on removing a vent hood and installing a microwave. I can't tell if the vent hood is hardwired, as I don't see an outlet in a cabinet above the hood. How do I know if it's hardwired? If so, will I need an electrician to install an outlet in the cabinet above? 

Thanks


----------



## joecaption

I've never seen a range hood that was not hard wired.
Remove the screw covering the eletrical connections and just follow the wire back to the wall.
No way to tell from here how to rewire it. Not likly there's going to be enough wire to get it up that high. A new wire would have to be run.
And no you can not just make a splice and stick it in the wall. It needs a box, a cover and needs to be accessible.


----------



## Ironlight

There are some vents that do have a plug in cord. I just installed a 900 CFM vent that does. I installed a receptacle for a dedicated circuit on the wall up inside the vent housing, near the ceiling where the vent exits.

So, it's possible that the vent is plugged in to a receptacle that is obscured by the vent itself. You won't know until you unfasten it from the wall. 

Chances are as Joe mentions that it is hardwired in a junction box in which case you can simply swap out the connection for your combined microwave/vent when you install it. If there is no box then you'll need to install one which is not as daunting as it might sound.


----------



## TarheelTerp

whether the vent hood is or isn't hardwired (it is 99% of the time)...
you still shouldn't plan to use that circuit for the microwave.

hth


----------



## rjniles

A range vent hood most likely is not on a dedicated circuit. An OTR MW requires one.


----------



## gtothek

How much would it cost to have an electrician install an outlet? I have no idea what the correct terminology is, so I apologize in advance.


----------



## TarheelTerp

gtothek said:


> How much would it cost to have an electrician install an outlet? I have no idea what the correct terminology is, so I apologize in advance.


The job is running wire from the panel up to where the MW is going.
Material cost is relatively modest (probably under $100 @EC retail)...
but no one can even guess at the time without seeing your home.

hth


----------



## joecaption

Your going to have to call around and find out. No one here can see your house, or know where the panel box is. Any price here would just be a guess and that's not going to do you any good.


----------



## Jim Ritzema

*Range hood venting*

I was wonderering if, when I run the vent ductwork from my range exhaust to the outside through the roof, If I can just run the duct up to an existing roof vent and attach the ductwork to the underside of the roof vent rather than installing another, dedicated roof vent for the range. I have done this with my bathroom exhaust fans and had no problems.

Thanks.


----------



## 12penny

Jim Ritzema said:


> I was wonderering if, when I run the vent ductwork from my range exhaust to the outside through the roof, If I can just run the duct up to an existing roof vent and attach the ductwork to the underside of the roof vent rather than installing another, dedicated roof vent for the range. I have done this with my bathroom exhaust fans and had no problems.
> 
> Thanks.


 
I would suggest you start your own thread.


----------

